# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Thanks and Congratulations!

## Abi

After 25 games, and 25 different players, we've come to the end of Soapboards Deal or No Deal!

Heres some random information for you:
 In total, 25 people played. Which is pretty good, seeing as i didn't try and force anyone into doing it!! And, i think i'm right on this, its the most people who have got involved in 1 Soapboards Game. When i started the original thread, 16 people asked me to play. When we started, the other 9 people asked me.Each game has 7 pictures in it. Thats 175 pictures i had to make and upload in totalI received 82 PMs about DOND and had 7 emails

And lets not forget the 1 person who forgot when they were playing, and didn't turn up. Not naming any names. Rob. :Ninja:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Now i've bored you with that :P

So the results, in reverse order: 

*3rd place: Debs and Chloe-Elise both with Â£120,000
2nd place: Jelly Belly with Â£125,000*
And of course..

*1st place: Abbie who won the big Â£250,000!*

And lets not forget the other end of the board. Coming in bottom place..

*Chloe O'Brien with 10p*
Congratulations to everyone, especially Abbie for winning!!

And a big thanks to Rob for letting me spam up his inbox with numbers every few days  :Big Grin: 

Thanks to everyone who took part in it. Its been a long haul, but its been worth it to come to the end in 1 piece. Its been great to see that so many people want to get involved. I seriously was expecting about 10 people when i started it, as thats the amount that usually want to play in the SBs games. But 25 it amazing *is proud*

*So thats me done! Thanks and congrats again!*

----------


## Pinkbanana

You should be proud, Abi  :Smile:  

I think you have done a fabulous job and I want to say a BIG thank you for all the hard work and time you put in to Deal or No Deal!  Its much appreciated!  :Thumbsup: 

From one very happy contestant  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

Thanks Pinkbanana!  :Big Grin:  I can safely clean out my PM box now, lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah thanks Abi for doing all of this, it was a joy playing my own game and watching other people's games so thanks for putting the time and effort into organising it. It was great fun!  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

That Abi or doing all this.  It was great fun and we all know that it took up quite a bit of you time.  :Clap:

----------


## Katy

yeah you did a really good organised job of doing it, Well done Abs, oh and the other Abbie for winning.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Well done Abi for a great job done. Tell Noel thank you for my 10p 

Now the competiton is finshed its time for me and my CTU buddies to kidnap Abbie's and torture her until she hands over the readies.   :Lol:

----------


## Jojo

Thanks for doing this Abs - now to concentrate on your studies eh hun lol

----------


## Meh

For next time I think I can help you out with generating the screens (and numbers).

This has been one of my fav sbs games. Roll on part deux!

Thanks Abs - you did a great job!

----------


## Siobhan

Abi.. have to say (besides been Beth) this was the best game I played on here.. I was nervous and tense and it wasn't even really money.. You did a fantastic job and thank you so much for all the effort you put into it

----------

